# Skinny 10 month old- pictures attached!!



## Tala95 (Nov 18, 2015)

Hi all,
I have a 10 month old GSD mix who is on a grain free diet. I feed her two cups of food twice a day and she gets plenty of exercise but she doesn't seem to gain any weight. She is de wormed and spayed. Do you think she will get fuller or remain this skinny ? Thanks!


----------



## MythicMut (May 22, 2015)

Your girl is still young. GSDs don't fill out till later. Their growth plates don't completely close until 18 to 24 months. You don't want them to be overweight, especially during this time. It can take a GSD up to 36 months or even longer to fill out to their adult weight. I have a neighbor whose female GSD looked very lanky until she hit four and then she really came into her own. Good that you checked medically for any issues. Just be sure she is getting the right amount of food for her age and activity level. You should be able to feel her ribs but not really see them. A grain free diet is good. Is she on puppy food?


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

She is not skinny, she is a youngster. What you're doing is the equivalent of showing me a picture of a 10-year-old and asking me if she will fill out. Of course she will fill out, when she matures.


----------



## Tala95 (Nov 18, 2015)

Wow, I didn't know that it took them that long to fill out! Thank you for all the info. I am feeding her purine one the grain free formula for all life stages . It has 30% protein .


----------



## mjackson0902 (Sep 14, 2015)

They all go through a lanky adolescent stage but it will even out over time. Kind of like how GSDs have to grow into those big ears


----------



## Tala95 (Nov 18, 2015)

She just seems so thin! When I take her out everyone asks me if I'm feeding her enough . Thank you for all the responses !


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Tala95 said:


> She just seems so thin! When I take her out everyone asks me if I'm feeding her enough . Thank you for all the responses !


 My breeder told me that everyone who sees my puppy should say he is too thin. 

That being said, what is inside is more important than what you see outside, and I would suggest you take a look at this and find a better food for her. 

Purina One SmartBlend Dog Food | Review and Rating


----------



## Charlie W (Feb 12, 2013)

I have a 14 month old male GSD, until about 2 months ago he was also very skinny and I also had people make comments about his weight. Like your girl, he gets heaps of exercise, good food, worming etc..I also used to worry a bit, even though I knew he as healthy. In the past couple of months he has suddenly started to fill out. My bitch didn't finish filling out until she was nearly 3..

Don't worry, if you know they're healthy, then the rest will come


----------



## BauerWhite (Mar 18, 2015)

Tala95 said:


> Wow, I didn't know that it took them that long to fill out! Thank you for all the info. I am feeding her purine one the grain free formula for all life stages . It has 30% protein .


This does not appear to be high quality dog food. In general, don't buy any dog food from the grocery store. 

I would do some research on these forums to find good quality food within your budget and slowly transition your dog to better quality dog food.

Also, you should have been feeding her food that is specifically designed for puppies.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

BauerWhite said:


> Also, you want food that is specifically for puppies.


Actually, you don't.


----------



## BauerWhite (Mar 18, 2015)

Sunflowers said:


> Actually, you don't.


Really? I'm feeding my puppy Fromm large breed puppy... is that a bad idea?


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

It's not a bad idea, but my breeder feeds Fromm gold. 8 week old Hans came with a 5 lb bag 

There is so little difference between puppy and regular food that it's negligible. And some brands of puppy food have a too high calcium level for large breed puppies.


----------



## Tala95 (Nov 18, 2015)

Thank you all for your responses . Does anyone have any suggestions for good and affordable grain free food? Also until what age do you feed them puppy food?


----------



## cloudpump (Oct 20, 2015)

Tala95 said:


> Thank you all for your responses . Does anyone have any suggestions for good and affordable grain free food? Also until what age do you feed them puppy food?


4health from tractor supply. Not sure where you are, but this is a good food. Why grain free?


----------



## Tala95 (Nov 18, 2015)

The person I adopted her from has papers saying that she can only have grain free foods. I'm not sure why. They told me it had to do with her being a low content wolf dog (her mom was half shepherd half timber wolf ). I am located in MA


----------



## Vega-gurl (Sep 1, 2014)

I would recommend that you look into Fromm, the smaller bags (5 lbs) are generally around $11-14, whereas the bigger bags, depending on size and type can be anywhere from $23-45. If you don't think Fromm will agree with your puppy, try Solid Gold food. It is in the same price range and both have great low grain/grain free varieties. Also, they both have puppy foods that transition nicely into adult foods as well. 

You can also research dog foods at dogfoodadvisor.com


----------



## Tala95 (Nov 18, 2015)

I'll definitely look into both brands  thank you everyone for your input . Do you think my girl is done growing height wise also? Sorry, I'm just so anxious to know what kind of build she will have when she's older ! Her mom weighed around 90 pounds and had an amazing build . However, I feel if she was to take more after her mom she'd already be much bigger by now. Any opinions?


----------



## Tala95 (Nov 18, 2015)

Her mother is the beautiful shepherd on the top.


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

Tala, everyone who looks at my boy comments on how thin he is also. That being said, he is 15 months, weight is 79lbs, healthy. It used to bother me, but then I saw an obese dog, and that really bothered me! Enjoy


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

Tala - my female took on all sorts of strange shapes before she finally started to fill out and get proper muscle structure - she got her height by 9 mos but didn't START to fill out until about 12 months. - just be patient and feed the best food you can afford. The changes are subtle but steady. One day in a few months you will look at her and say "hey - you look like an adult GSD now" 

Mine was on adult grain free food at 4 mos. She's 17 mos old now and looks just like her mom. 26" & 75lbs. She looks thin from the top looking down, but when you realise how deep their chests are - you can see why the weight vs look can be deceiving.


----------



## Kaia9514 (Mar 7, 2015)

My female is 14 months and very lanky and thin. She's filling out slow but getting there. She has belly troubles and was worried about EPI and other things. You have to remember with all the energy they have they're burning everything they put in. Sometimes I have put cooked oat meal into her food for weight since increasing kibble seems to effect negatively. Don't be concerned she'll fill out. So long as nothing medically is going on. Good luck and beautiful pup

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

how does your dog feel?
I don't mean his emotional state , I do mean when you put your hands on the dog is there good muscle tone ?
If the answer is yes then you are alright.


----------



## Tala95 (Nov 18, 2015)

Kaia9514 said:


> My female is 14 months and very lanky and thin. She's filling out slow but getting there. She has belly troubles and was worried about EPI and other things. You have to remember with all the energy they have they're burning everything they put in. Sometimes I have put cooked oat meal into her food for weight since increasing kibble seems to effect negatively. Don't be concerned she'll fill out. So long as nothing medically is going on. Good luck and beautiful pup
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


That's a good idea ! I'll definitely start doing that . Physically she's a healthy pup so I guess now all I can do is enjoy her lanky stage because I'm sure it will be missed  thank you for everything!


----------



## Tala95 (Nov 18, 2015)

carmspack said:


> how does your dog feel?
> I don't mean his emotional state , I do mean when you put your hands on the dog is there good muscle tone ?
> If the answer is yes then you are alright.


She has really good muscle tone on her back legs and hips but she's lacking towards her shoulders. Her body doesn't seem to proportionate ?


----------



## Tala95 (Nov 18, 2015)

Stonevintage said:


> Tala - my female took on all sorts of strange shapes before she finally started to fill out and get proper muscle structure - she got her height by 9 mos but didn't START to fill out until about 12 months. - just be patient and feed the best food you can afford. The changes are subtle but steady. One day in a few months you will look at her and say "hey - you look like an adult GSD now"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She is definitely in one of her strange shape phases ? She's so lanky and lacking proportion . She looks like me during my middle school days !! Lol. Thanks for the help


----------

